# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Far Cry 2

## Dan'ka

Far Cry 2
Жанр: Action
Платформы: PC/ Xbox 360/ PS3
Разработчик: Ubisoft Montreal
Издатель: Ubisoft Entertainment
Дата выхода: 24 Октября 2008 года



Место действия будущей игры — неизвестная страна в Центральной Африке, где бушует гражданская война. После того, как рухнуло законное правительство, две крупные группировки начали сражение за власть. Масла в огонь подливает могущественный "оружейный барон", охотно снабжающий обе стороны военным снаряжением. Разумеется, главный герой (кстати, его внешность теперь можно определить самому в начале игры) должен устранить "торговца смертью". После этого кровопролитие неминуемо сойдет на нет.
*Особенности*
Площадь мира Far Cry 2 — 50 квадратных километров африканских джунглей и саванн. Специально для игры написан новый движок, умеющий работать с интерактивным окружением (вплоть до уничтожения кустов и деревьев) и динамической погодой (смена времени суток, дожди, бури, процедурные облака и пр.). В ясный день глубина прорисовки ландшафта составит до 650 метров. Особая гордость Ubisoft Montreal — продвинутая система анимации LivePosture и реалистичная система распространения огня, позволяющая сжигать любой воспламеняемый объект, от бочки с бензином до засохшей травы.

Открытому миру нужен свободный сюжет. Far Cry 2 лишена скриптов, утверждают ее создатели. Более того, здесь нет жестко заданного сценария: дизайнеры просто "заселяют" игру персонажами, указывают основные события, которые так или иначе должны случиться, и определяют условия для различных концовок. Кто именно станет действующими лицами истории, где произойдут важные эпизоды и чем они закончатся, а также их влияние на общую канву, решат поступки нашего протеже.

Игрокам предстоит найти и уничтожить торговца оружием, поставляющего "стволы" обеим сторонам кровопролитной войны в одной из африканских республик. Как они выполнят задание, зависит от них. Например, можно поработать на любую из двух фракций или стравить их друг с другом. Благо, местные жители неглупы: они реагируют на погодные условия, смену времени суток и, разумеется, действия главного героя. NPC готовы к любой тактике игроков, будь то "стелс", лобовой штурм или молниеносный набег. Скрыться от них нелегко: бандиты обучены прыгать в попавшийся под руку транспорт, чтобы догнать убегающего обидчика или приблизиться к игроку, если тот замечен еще на подходе.

Продолжительность одиночной компании в игре будет приблизительно 50 часов. А вот кооператива в игре не будет.

Ассортимент оружия Far Cry 2 насчитывает свыше 30 единиц: автоматы, пулемёты, огнемёты, миномёты, гранатомёты и прочие "мёты". Оружие изнашивается со временем в зависимости от того, сколь часто его используют. Техники еще больше — 14 различных видов транспорта в 40 вариациях, от багги, мотовездеходов и полноприводных внедорожников до катеров и знакомого еще по Far Cry планера.

В мультиплеерных сражениях смогут одновременно принять участие до 16 человек, кроме того, в игре будет присутствовать система вознаграждений, наподобие той, что реализована в Call of Duty 4. Вы также сможете изначально выбрать класс бойца, который будет определять основный стиль и предпочтения в способах ведения войны. Кроме того, у вашего персонажа в онлайне будет расти рейтинг, вы будете получать награды за успешно выполненные операции.

----------


## S1mple

мне вообще игра не понравилась!!!

----------


## Dan'ka

*Detsuk*
мне кстати тоже=((

----------


## S1mple

без вопрсов, игра г......

----------


## Simbo

Игра действительно не очень. У меня сложилось впечатление, что это была некая пародия на S.T.A.L.K.E.R... Дошёл до священника-негра и забил дальше. Искать алмазы влом, особенно когда весь экран закрывает карта и датчи, и чтобы потом смотреть себе под ноги или по сторонам нужно отключать эти датчики.

----------


## S1mple

не сравнивай великий S.T.A.L.K.E.R с Far Cry 2.

----------


## Alex231171

Ничего общего эта игра не имеет с оригинальным FAR CRY. Движок полностью стянут с Just cause, кстати Just cause игра - предшественник во многом даже превосходит сабж. Я прошёл и ту и другую полностью, но FAR CRY  - это конечно же культовая тема, и обозвав эту пародию на Just cause Фар краем 2, разработчики оскорбили милионы поклонников этого классического шутера.  Оценка сабжевой игры - тройка, лишь за неплохую графику.

----------


## Fix-21

до 20% дошол и стало скучно

----------


## Суханова

а где ее можно скачать

_Добавлено через 19 секунд_
скиньте плиз ссылку, чтоб без червей всяких

----------

